# 40 breeder cover



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't find a good cover (glass) for my 40 breeder (36"x18" footprint). I can't stand those lids that slid over each other, and a full canopy cover won't work because of the lights etc. that I have.

I was hoping to find one that is on hinges, but unfortunately my tank doesn't come with a centre brace to allow me to use other glass panels that I have. To my knowledge, Hagen doesn't make a hinged lid for my size tank - and without a centre brace it is pretty hard to incorporate one.

I'm willing to replace the rim on the tank with one that has a centre brace - but again, I have no idea where to buy aquarium rims...if they are sold at all...

Any suggestions? Anyone know a place that will make custom lids? The evaporation is making me do a refill on the tank a day...which is almost enough for me to stop using this tank right now.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

by about mid week I'll have a bunch of 36x22" glass panes.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

custom man.. go custom. you can also buy vynal hinges that you use to make the glass lids.  ive seen them sold in 4-8 foot lenghths


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm thinking this is likely the best option right now...

Takes a bit of courage on my part though - I'm not what they call handy


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There are a number of places that cut glass to size. Quite a few hardware stores do so.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I can now cut glass to size.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Interesting cause I need the exact same thing. I bought what I was told was a 40 breeder cover, but it is 5/8 too big so I am having it cut down to fit my 30 breeder SW tank as there isn't enough glass available to cut properly for the 40 according to my hardware store.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've cut glass pieces off almost as thin as 1/4". I'm getting practise cutting curves too. I cut a one piece glass lid with a gap for a HOB. One side was perfect, the other ran a bit long, but very usable.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> custom man.. go custom. you can also buy vynal hinges that you use to make the glass lids.  ive seen them sold in 4-8 foot lenghths


Any idea where in the GTA?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Hinged glass lids, hinges, back strips, etc.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What a pain...Hagen, just make a stupid flip lid, thanks!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

KevD said:


> Hinged glass lids, hinges, back strips, etc.


None of those will fit the 40 breeder as I have investigated those for my tank.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for that info, KnaveTO....good to know for future reference 

Chris,

The other option might be to buy an inexpensive auto-topoff device commonly used for marine aquariums.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I could I guess...or just use another one of those crappy sliding lids.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I went to a LFS in Brampton and he custom built a glass top for my 90G.. I'm sure you could get most LFS with a good glass connection to custom build you one. Mine came to $40 cash. I was a plastic hinge style that just flipped up at the front and had a 2 inch gap along the back for equipment etc.

The LFS was called aquarium depot but he moved and I can't remember his new store name off hand. But the owners name is Dee.. good guy.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

NAFB might be able to make you one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also have the glass panes cut at a glass shop, and then get the hinges and the back plastic flap (to cut and have cords, etc run through) from a BA. I know they are able to order those soft parts independently, and you buy them by the foot.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I use 3 sections of the sliding lids on my 6' tank. They are a PITA to work with at cleaning time and all but do the job.


----------

